# Critique Thoroughbred Gelding



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

http://facebook.com/?_rdr#!/photo.p...446282561&ref=bookmark&__user=100001446282561


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

the links don't work. They show as "content unavailable." You either need to right click on the pictures and "copy image location" and put them here or you need to make the pictures viewable by the public.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

It is public. If you have a Facebook , type in my name -- Goldie Elise Fina and go to my photos and find the album Magic at Last (magic) 8 year old tb gelding


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry but no, your pictures are not public.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not seeing them either..NdAppy is right, your FB may be public but your pictures aren't..All I'm getting is "content is unavailable".


----------



## DandyLonglegs (Jan 1, 2012)

I tired looking you up on Facebook but even then I was met with the message "Goldie Elise Fina only shares some things publicly. Add her as a friend..." I couldn't view any of your photos. 

Your best bet is to follow NdAppy's advice to right click the photos and copy image address. That's the best way to get around Facebook's photo privacy without sharing the rest of your Facebook to people you don't know. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures as I love looking at other people's OTTBs.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

http:/flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/

Okay that link wil work!! Lol ! The first ten is my OTTB I want critiqued and the last two are my 3 year old qh / paint I trained <3  the ones of the OTTB are titled magic


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That link doesn't work either. It takes me to Flickr's home page.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

On Flickr search GoldieElise and go to my pics. Everything is public on there.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Flickr: Search for a person

gets me this - 

We couldn't find anyone matching your search 
A few suggestions:


Check your spelling.
Try more general words.
Try different words that mean the same thing.




Seriously though, just right click on the pictures and copy the image location then paste it here.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Just go to the picture. Right click. Copy Image URL. Go to your thread and clock the little picture of a mountain RIGHT ABOVE your post. Paste the URL into the box. Click Submit.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Seriously though, what is so hard about copying and pasting the pictures?


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm on a iPhone .


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok I copied the photo location tell me if it works. When it shows up just go through all the pics of him.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, still not working..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would suggest waiting until you are able to use a different posting method (ie not the phone) so that you can just place the photos in this thread.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

@themacpack, this is my only Internet source .
Let's try this one more time ! 

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

no go on the pictures.


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to Flickr!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Still not showing anything. if you are going to link, you *have* to make sure that all the settings for the pictures are set for public viewing.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

It worked for me. Sadly I'm no good at critiques but I really like his head.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

see next post


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

His shoulder looks quite high, is that just the way he's standing or the angle?


----------



## Tequila1233 (Jul 30, 2011)

It's the way he is standing. Thank you Chillaa for posting for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

